# Will anyone build a custom cab for me?



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I've contacted both Leyland and Saxon and neither have returned my email! 

I'm looking for someone to build a combo enclosure for my 1965 Traynor Bassmaster head. Love the amp, but I am tired of hauling around a head and cab. It shouldn't really be much harder than building a simply cabinet (it just needs as space to slide my 17" chassis into).

Any ideas?

Thanks
TG


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

What would you want the cab finished in? Original/repo Traynor stuff? Or something different?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

i find sometimes these days picking up a phone gets more done effectively than email.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> What would you want the cab finished in? Original/repo Traynor stuff? Or something different?


Since you can now get the Traynor grill cloth again, I would want that. Just simple black tolex is fine. Are you a cab maker?

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Diablo said:


> i find sometimes these days picking up a phone gets more done effectively than email.


Probably, but why have write "email for custom work" on your website? The beauty of email is that it pretty much negates time zone and work schedule differences . . . 

TG


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> Since you can now get the Traynor grill cloth again, I would want that. Just simple black tolex is fine. Are you a cab maker?
> 
> TG


I build a mean set of custom kitchen cabinets, does that count? 

Seriously for a sec.....the box would be no problem, but my skills with black tolex are not 100% yet


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Black Tolex...ewww. If your getting one built, go solid wood, maybe even finger jointed and rounded edges. Solid pine barnboard is only about a buck a foot in 12" widths. Put it through the planer and bring it to 3/4", nice and smooth. Joint the edges and laminate to working width. There's your stock.


----------

